# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Dsactiver le message d'avertissement d'initialisation d'un ActiveX Web Component

## valantin

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp une macro sous VBA Excel (Office 2000) qui ouvre un formulaire avec un SpreadSheet de Web Componnent 10. 
Ma config est la suivante:
 - Windows XP
 - Office 2000
 - runtime Access 2002 (mais je ne pense pas que ca ne devrait pas intervernir...)

Lorsque je l'excute, j'ai le message suivant  l'ouverture et  la fermeture du formulaire:

"Cette application est sur le point d'initialiser les contrles ActiveX potentiellement non sr. Si la source de ce fichier est fiable, cliquez sur OK pour que les contrles soient initialiss  l'aide des paramtres d'espace de travail en cours"

Si je clique sur OK la macro fonctionne normalement mais je voudrais bien supprimer ce message qui se lance  chaque appel du formulaire.

Le plus surprenant c'est que sur d'autres micro qui ont les mmes lments (Win XP, Office 2000 et runtime Access 2002) je n'ai pas ce message...

Je joint ci dessous la macro en question


Merci de votre aide....

----------


## Heureux-oli

Si tu ne l'as pas sur les autres micros, possible que le niveau de scurit des marcos ne soit pas au mme niveau.

----------


## SilkyRoad

bonsoir


j'espre que ce lien pourra t'aider:
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=k...id=2530&sid=50


bonne soire
michel

----------


## GamerM

Bonjour 

C'est peut etre tard mais ca peut toujour servir a quelqun :

Pour desactiver le message d'avertissement d'un controle ActiveX il faut imperativement aller dans le registre et creer le cle suivant :
(si Security n'existe pas il faut le crer en click droit sur VBA -> Nouveau->Cl (Security)


HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\VBA\Security

LoadControlsInForms

REG_DWORD


et mettre le valeur 1

donc ca resemble a :
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\VBA\Security]
"LoadControlsInForms"=dword:00000001

je vous met le reg en piece jointe c'est plus simple  :;):

----------


## DD_87

C'est toujours bon de trouver des dpannages de ce genre, Merci d'avoir collect le dpannage de Regedit !

----------

